# Ruger is entering the economy rifle market



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.ruger.com/products/americanRifle/models.html

I wonder how this rifle will perform? Its pretty ugly IMO


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks alot like the Rem 770. Not a big fan of the rotary mags. I like the adjustable trigger. All in all though wasn't Rugers pretty inexpensive anyway? I think I paid just over $500 for my M77 MarkII in 300 win mag brand new. Oh well if its a Ruger I'm sure it will perform great. They always make good guns, not the best looking, but very reliable.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow just looked at the different models Ruger makes. Diffenently have gone up in price since I last looked at Ruger.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

"Image is representative, but is not actual model." Gosh, that's helpful.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like the offspring of a Savage Axis and a T/C Venture to me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

waspocrew said:


> Looks like the offspring of a Savage Axis and a T/C Venture to me.


Lol. It reminds me of a Conan Obrien "what if they mated?" special :lol:


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I like Rugers a lot. They seem to be "borrowing" alot of designs from other companies. Look at the LCP vs the Kel Tec P3AT and the LC9 vs the P11. Ruger does make a higher quality firearm then Kel Tec but Kel Tec has been making those guns for 10+ years before Ruger. This American Rifle looks like a Tikka T-3 to me, the octagonish receiver and bolt shroud. Not much you can really change on a bolt action rifle. The bolt face is different 3 lugs vs 2 and the rotary mag is different.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> .. Its pretty ugly IMO


Yeah... what the heck? No wood?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

And how can you expect to kill anything with it? Not a single "magnum" chambering available.


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Definitely has Tikka written all over it but with a savage trigger. The hawkeye m77 is going for $6-650 these days so this might be a good seller for them.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

That is all we need - another cheap Walmart-specific hunting rifle. :roll:


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I am the first guy to jump in with the "my dad used an army surplus .303 he bought for $15...." line when it comes to cheap guns, BUTT go lord at least it was wood. Sorry guys but I don't really like plastic guns to start with, but cheap plastic guns are gawd awful!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Remington 770 comes to mind. 

That being said, I am never as impressed by the name or price tag on a particular gun as I am with how accurately the gun puts lead down range and for how long.

My daughters Mossberg ATR 100 .308 would be considered a "cheap" hunting rifle at under $300. However, I have put close to 600 rounds through it and it only seems to get better. Now if we could just make me as good of shooter as the gun is, I would only have one slightly enlarged .308 diameter hole in my target after 10 shots.

Ya never know, this thing could be a real shooter.


----------

